# How did you know (song lyrics)



## MRP

Hello guys,

I am amazed with the thought of this song and I just want to translate it to filipino language. Can anybody help me? I appreciate your help.


How did you know (popularized by Gary Valenciano)

I remember so well
The day that you came into my life
You asked for my name
You had the most beautiful smile


The rest here


----------



## mari.kit

MRP said:
			
		

> Hello guys,
> 
> I am amazed with the thought of this song and I just want to translate it to filipino language. Can anybody help me? I appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> How did you know (popularized by Gary Valenciano)
> 
> I remember so well
> The day that you came into my life
> You asked for my name
> You had the most beautiful smile


 
Here goes:

Naalala ko ng husto
Ang araw na dumating ka sa buhay ko.
Tinanong mo pangalan ko,
Ikaw na ang may pinakamagandang ngiti.
Nagsimula ng magbago ang buhay ko;
MAsaya ako sa bawat araw na ako'y nagigising.
Kapag ikaw ang nasa tabi ko,
Lahat ay nagiging maayos.

Pa'no mo nalaman,
Na kailangan ko ng isang tulad mo,
Na may puwang sa aking puso.
Tamang-tama ang iyong pagdating sa aking buhay.
'Di ko makakalimutan,
Kung pa'no mo binago buhay ko.
Inalis lahat ng takot at pangamba ko.
Siguro, ang gusto lang naman sabihin,
Hindi araw-araw may darating na tulad mo sa buhay ko
Walang salita na pwedeng gamitin para sabihin 
kung gaano kita kamahal...


well... ok na? 
i think i prefer it in english, corny kasi..


----------



## MRP

hi mari,

thnks for the reply. I needed that

MRP


----------



## Jana337

Hi MRP,

please read our rules  - they do not permit extensive quotes. I had to prune your post. Hope you don't mind.


> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.



Jana


----------



## mataripis

Hi MRP, ang tagal na pala ng request mong ito, ngayon ko lang kasi nabasa yan at ngayon lang taong ito natuklasan ko ang wordreference forum. sinubukan kong isalin sa Tagalog ang "How did you know"ni Mr. Gary Valenciano.        *"Bakit alam mo"  ( 1. Aala ala'y kay linaw/nang ikaw ay dumating at nakilala/Nang tanungin mo ang ngalan ko/anong ganda ng ngiti mo.2. Pagbabago'y naganap/sa bawat araw,dulot mo sa aki'y kagalakan/sa tuwing tayo'y nagsasama/damdamiing kaysaya tila lahat naging maganda . Korus: Bakit alam mong /kailangan kita sa buhay ko/kapanglawan ko'y pinawi mo/napapanahon ang pagdating mo/ di ko malimot/liwanag sa buhay/naganap sa akin/nawalang pagkabahala/sa buhay na ito./hindi nga ako nagkamali/ikaw na ngang siyang inaasam na dumating sa buhay ko/di ko pa man nasasabi,nadama ko na'ng pag-ibig na tunay sa Iyo.*


----------

